# Biscuits



## jody495 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi,I'm building a toy box using biscuit joints. My problem is that some of my biscuits are to fat. Any ideas on how to make them skinnier?


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Sand them down a bit or adjust the depth of your biscuit joiner (either up or down) and hit the biscuit slot again. Careful, it doesn't take much.


----------



## jody495 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks ,I'll try sanding them down. I once read that to mash them with a hammer, didn't work to good.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Do not sand them, *bake* them!

Biscuits are dried & pressed to fit loosly in the slot, they expand with moisture and grip the slot from the inside. If your biscuits are fat its because they have been stored improperly and have picked up moisture. Put them on a cookie tray one layer thick and stick 'em in a 250° oven for an hour or so. 









All else fails, buy fresh.

Final possibility is your cutter is worn and the slots are narrow - easy to check.

M


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Do not sand them, *bake* them!
> 
> Biscuits are dried & pressed to fit loosly in the slot, they expand with moisture and grip the slot from the inside. If your biscuits are fat its because they have been stored improperly and have picked up moisture. Put them on a cookie tray one layer thick and stick em in a 250° oven for an hour or so.
> 
> ...


DITTO …....good luck


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

If there are a lot then bake but if a few just sand them and get on with the project. Even when new they are not perfectly consistent.


----------



## mako1 (Mar 23, 2016)

+ 1 Don't bother baking them just throw them in the microwave.


----------



## jody495 (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know how well putting wood in my wife's oven is going to go over.if she catches me I'll probably get hit with a piece of wood (2×4)more than likely. Lol thanks guys


----------



## jody495 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm getting hungry with all this talk of baking biscuits!


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> I don t know how well putting wood in my wife s oven is going to go over.if she catches me I ll probably get hit with a piece of wood (2×4)more than likely. Lol thanks guys
> 
> - jody495


Does all of this talk of having a "biscuit in the oven" equate with having a "bun in the oven"? If so you better have a LONG talk with your wife!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Some of you guys have a weird sense of humor!
No complaints, lots of fun to read hi


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> I don t know how well putting wood in my wife s oven is going to go over.if she catches me I ll probably get hit with a piece of wood (2×4)more than likely. Lol thanks guys
> 
> - jody495


 That's why I snagged a free toaster oven off Freecycle. Use it all the time to dry paint, dry finishes, dry wood, etc.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

This is a lesson on storage of biscuits, you want to keep them in a dry environment to avoid the swelling. I have an old unpowered freezer I store some other stuff in with a desiccant, that's where my biscuits stay.


----------

